# Paw pads.



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

What color are her paw pads suppose to be? I took a picture of each of them







Front right








Front left








Back right








Back left


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky's are all black Tucker has some random pink toes  I love his pink toes.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm embarassed to say I had to go look. Ivy was sleeping on my lap so I just had to unfold her from the ball she was in. 

Ivy's are all black. I have no idea what is most common with Maltese, black, pink, or a mixture of both.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave's are all black. I love them! Makes for fun pics like these


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

My current 3 have all black pads. Luci had some pink on hers, I thought they were cute.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yogi's Are All Black.*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey and Laurel's are all black.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Griffin's are mostly black with some pink and his front paws are bigger than his back paws. HUH?


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Henry's are all black except for one with a white spot


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila's are all black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

One of Milo's is all black and the other 3 are black and pink.

They're supposed to be black - but for pets, it doesn't matter if they're not


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,
Mia's were black,pink and white when she was 6 weeks old and have been changing ever since. Tonight after her bath I checked and they are almost completely all black. She is now 7 months old. Her tan spots are fading out also. Shes cute no matter what just like yours! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

They are supposed to be black and some judges do check the paw pads in the show ring (although you won't get disqualified for pink) Of course, just coloring them in with a black sharpie pen takes care of that problem!


----------

